# 5-13-05 I caught a fish or two.



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hit the river for stripes, got a few. This was the better one, both pictures are of the same fish. Hit me on a topwater bait.








Do you think this fish makes me look fat?? I was near a scale the other day, I had no I had no idea my clothes weighed so much, my license says 225 (so it must be right) but the scale read 254#, so clothes & boots,keys etc are about 30# !! Wow, who would've ever thought that??


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish.
is that a beer holder on your hip?  
i think we must buy our clothes at the same place  
last time i renewed my license,they made me show my birth certificate,to prove i was me,cause the old license said 175 pounds


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Nice fish Jim...
You guys kills me... Scales are always off by at least 20 lbs... 
I am still at my fighting weight... I just added some more *paunch  *


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

haha,me too.but it's just a wee bit MORE than it used to be 


> I am still at my fighting weight


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice fish Jim..I sure wish you would catch a big Flathead, since I lost mine


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice looking fish.You must of caught it after we left.Pete,Jigger and me caught alot of skips.Jigger couldn`t stand it when he would see someone pull in a striper.He would grab his surf rod and cast till he got one.Jigger if you read this thanks for helping fill the cooler.R.B.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That fish tagged me when it hit the water. It took it in head first & I only leave hooks on the rear. So it came in with it's mouth open as in the picture. It was way out there, maybe 80 yds or so. the lure hit the water, skipped off it & the fish was on when I took in the slack. I was lucky it didn't cut my line as I didn't have a leader on it.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> Scales are always off by at least 20 lbs...


 Only on your fish !!! Hey, it was a doctor's scale in an institution I was visiting, so it was probably accurate. I know I've expanded a little since becoming complacent (unemployeed). I was hanging onto my youthful 245# figure untill the last few months. Nice to eat a big meal & sleep it off !!  
Ricky...someone gave me a 4X jacket, man, that thing fits me great. I didn't know it was 4X until I was thinking how nice it fit...so I checked the size  
Maybe I'm ready to step up from the 2X, I'll have to run down to Queen City tent & awning company to get fitted if I'm not careful.

Now lets see, 5# each shoe, 5# for pants, 4# shirt, 4# in underware, 2# of keys,1# change, 2# wallet....23# added weight...that leaves me at 231#...yeah, I can still eat. I told myself when I hit hit 250# I'd diet, then I said when I go 300# I'll worry. It's not going to be a diet, I'll have to work out.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> it was a doctor's scale in an institution I was visiting


They only tell you that you are visiting Jim but we know better


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

You know what if you guys (Jim & Rick) are really that BIG
then I take back everything I ever said about you and was thinking too...


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, you can see my picture, it's from yesterday.of course I'm about 6'5" so that makes a difference on the distribution.  That's a size 13 Rocky boot in the picture.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

It only rained for about 10 minutes after you left. The rain sent them down for some jig action, but they came back up top after about an hour.

One good thing about being 56 155LB is.my fish look MUCH bigger! ! It would have seemed like a MONSTER, but after casting all day I didnt have the energy to hold it way out in front of me.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Nice catch Rooster!!!
..are you a ******* or is that just the picture?  
I know I resemble that remark


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I waited in the lot. I was tired and didn't feel like the trek back down. I actually had some plans, but got back too late anyway. Good thing was I got a call from the lady who hires about the job I told you about. Had to leave a message on her voice mail.
I might see you there Sunday.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pics. I caught my first hybrid a few weeks ago in TN, and I COMPLETELY understand why you guys chase em. There isn't a harder fighting freshwater fish, period.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't know how I missed this thread  Nice fish Jim can't wiat for Daryl to get into some of them again  Shakedown I caught my first one about 6 or 7 years ago and have been hooked sence


----------

